# Architektur Java EE <-> HTML5



## PHANTOMIAS (4. Okt 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Ich will gerne folgendes erreichen:
Backend: Java EE mit MySQL Datenbank-Anbindung (Hibernate) und Dependency Injection mit Spring.
Frontend: HTML5 / CSS3 / JavaScript mit Frameworks wie ExtJS oder jQuery.

Nun ist die Frage wie ich die beiden Komponenten miteinander verbinde. Was ist eine sinnvolle Variante, die in der Praxis Verwendung findet?

Die JavaScript-Frameworks kennen bspw. JSON zum Datenaustausch. Aber wie rufe ich neue Seiten auf? Sollte man z.B. JSP nehmen, da es ja eine Webanwendung wird?! Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es dabei (soll natürlich auch über das www verfügbar sein)?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, Gruß PHANTOMIAS


----------



## MySelV (5. Okt 2010)

Hi,

die erste Möglichkeit die mir einfällt ist GWT. Dazu Stichworte wie Model View Presenter und Spring Dispatch.
GWT: LINK - macht aus JAVA Javascript
Dazu Frameworks wie SmartGWT oder ExtGWT.

Verbunden wird das ganze über Servlets (Spring Dispatch nutzen => nur 1 Servlet nötig).
Bei GWT gibts dazu der Einfachheit halber 3 Hauptpackages "client", "server" und "shared" deren Bedeutung sich glaube ich von allein erklärt.

Edit: Was mir gerade noch so einfällt - schau dir mal SpringRoo und Grails an.

Grüße


----------



## PHANTOMIAS (5. Okt 2010)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort.

Ich sollte noch ergänzen, dass ich zwingend ExtJS oder jQuery einsetzen muss aufgrund von speziellen Frontend-Implementationen.
Also kann ich wohl kein GWT nehmen, denn ich wollte nicht anfangen zu mischen mit JavaScript.

Gruß PHANTOMIAS


----------



## PHANTOMIAS (5. Okt 2010)

Ich schwanke mittlerweile zwischen den Web-Frameworks:

Spring
Wicket
Tapestry
JSF
oder die Komponenten einzeln einbinden mit JSON-Library und bspw. RESTEasy

Was hält ihr davon?


----------

